# Does anyone have registered donkeys?



## leeapachemoon (Jan 26, 2011)

I am thinking about registering my donkeys in The American Donkey and Mule Society. They want the donkeys to have a permanant ID and I am considering freeze branding. You can also do tattoo or chip.

 

So I am wonder what everyone else is doing or if you belong to another registry?


----------



## Suzie (Mar 21, 2011)

All of our donkeys are registered with the ADMS and have microchips. We find microchips easy to use. I have a friend in the neighboring county. She also has ADMS donkeys. We buy a box of microchips and split the cost each year.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Suzie. Because of my move I still have not gotten around to doing this but it is on the list of things to do.


----------

